# Scanner People PLEASE share your lists here !



## GMACK24

Massachusetts Scanner People - POST YOUR LISTS HERE
Well here is my list.
Post your lists here !
BTW all of the frequencies are correct to my knowledge.
Please correct me if they are wrong 
Enjoy and PLEASE POST YOURS HERE !


Police / Fire / Ambulance 61. Industrial Communications W Bwater 937.5125
1. Abington Police 483.0125	62. Industrial Communications W Bwater 937.587
2. Abington Fire 482.950	63. Industrial Wireless Technology 461.525
3. AMR Ambulance Service – Abington 155.385	64. Industrial Wireless Technology 935.575
4. AMR Ambulance Service – Taunton 155.355	65. Med 1 463.000
5. AMR Ambulance Service – Fall River 153.605	66. MBTA 160.695
6. Attleboro Police 151.445	67. MBTA 161.490
7. Attleboro Fire 154.385	68. Morton Hospital 155.335
8. Avon Police 460.325	69. STAT Ambulance Service 155.175
9. Avon Fire 482.750 70. Saint Joseph Community Inc. 935.150
10. Berkley – Dighton Police 483.587	71. Town Taxi – New Bedford 152.450
11. Berkley – Dighton Fire 453.3125	Massachusetts State Police
12. Boston Fire – 483.162	72. MA State PD Troop A 857.712 
13. Bridgewater Police 484.787	73. MA State PD Troop A 856.712 
14. Bridgewater Fire 460.525	74. MA State PD Troop D 858.362 
15. Bridgewater State College Police 472.6125	Unknown Frequencies 
16. Bridgewater State College Police Ch 2 483.937	75. 482.162 
16. Brockton Police 482.7125	76. 494.312 
17. Brockton Police Channel 2 482.8625	77. 154.130 FD Engine 3 ?
18. Brockton Fire 154.310	78. 471.087 Boston PD ?
19. East Bridgewater Police 482.6125	TEST Frequencies
20. East Bridgewater Fire 483.6875	79. Canton Police 471.3550
21. Easton Police 852.2875	80. Canton Fire 453.5250
22. Easton Fire 33.58	81. Halifax /Hanson Police 482.7875
23. Fall River Police 482.3625	82. Halifax Fire 453.1875
24. Fall River Fire 453.375	83. Hanson Fire 483.5500
25. Foxboro Police 471.1375	84. Lakeville Police 482.4875
26. Foxboro Fire 484.6625	85. Lakeville Fire 460.1625
27. Freetown Police 482.487	88. Mansfield Fire 453.8375
28. Freetown Fire 460.625	90. N Attleboro Fire 453.5125
29. Hanover Police 482.5625	91. Norfolk Police 851.3875
30. Hanover Fire 484.400	92. Norfolk Fire 453.1750
31. Holbrook Police 471.5125	94. Plainville Fire 483.3750
32. Holbrook Fire 453.150	95. Plympton Police 482.4625
33. Kingston Police 482.462	96. Plympton Fire 453.4125
34. Kingston Fire 460.600	97. Randolph Police 471.4375
35. Middleboro Police 470.825	98. Randolph Fire 483.6625
36. Middleboro Fire 470.700	100. Rehoboth Fire 470.450
37. Norton Police 867.8875	101. Rockland Police 453.7375
38. Norton Fire 453.8625	102. Rockland Fire 482.6750
39. North Providence RI Police 154.800	102. Stoughton Police 471.6625
40. North Providence RI Fire 154.370	103. Stoughton Fire 453.0250
41. Providence RI Police 460.100	104. Swansea Police 482.3375
42. Providence RI Fire 154.370	105. Swansea fire 460.5875
43. Raynham Police Input 486.325	106. Walpole Police 471.5875
44. Raynham Police 483.325	107. Walpole Fire 460.5750
45. Raynham Fire 453.900	108. Whitman Police 482.3125
46. Sharon Police 483.1375	109. Whitman Fire 472.4000
47. Sharon Fire 483.3375	110. Wrentham Police 482.5000
48. Somerset Police 482.3375	111. Wrentham Fire 453.2625
49. Somerset Fire 453.100	
50. Taunton Police 483.062	
51. Taunton Police Channel 2 482.512	
52. Taunton Fire 453.700	
53. West Bridgewater Police 482.6125	
54. West Bridgewater Fire 453.387	
Utilities / Hospitals 
55. Atlantic Transit W Bridgewater 484.7125	
56. Bay State Gas Company 153.590	
57. Bay State Gas Company 153.635	
58. Brockton Highway Dept 453.325	
59. Countywide EMS MED 8 463.175	
60. Easton School Dept 155.205


----------



## GMACK24

Much Better ! 
Please post your lists here ! 

>>>Police / Fire / Ambulance 
1. Abington Police 483.0125
2. Abington Fire 482.950
3. AMR Ambulance Service – Abington 155.385
4. AMR Ambulance Service – Taunton 155.355
5. AMR Ambulance Service – Fall River 153.605
6. Attleboro Police 151.445
7. Attleboro Fire 154.385
8. Avon Police 460.325
9. Avon Fire 482.750 
10. Berkley – Dighton Police 483.587
11. Berkley – Dighton Fire 453.3125
12. Boston Fire – 483.162
13. Bridgewater Police 484.787
14. Bridgewater Fire 460.525
15. Bridgewater State College Police 472.6125
16. Bridgewater State College Police Ch 2 483.937
16. Brockton Police 482.7125
17. Brockton Police Channel 2 482.8625
18. Brockton Fire 154.310
19. East Bridgewater Police 482.6125
20. East Bridgewater Fire 483.6875
21. Easton Police 852.2875
22. Easton Fire 33.58
23. Fall River Police 482.3625
24. Fall River Fire 453.375
25. Foxboro Police 471.1375
26. Foxboro Fire 484.6625
27. Freetown Police 482.487
28. Freetown Fire 460.625
29. Hanover Police 482.5625
30. Hanover Fire 484.400
31. Holbrook Police 471.5125
32. Holbrook Fire 453.150
33. Kingston Police 482.462
34. Kingston Fire 460.600
35. Middleboro Police 470.825
36. Middleboro Fire 470.700
37. Norton Police 867.8875
38. Norton Fire 453.8625
39. North Providence RI Police 154.800
40. North Providence RI Fire 154.370
41. Providence RI Police 460.100
42. Providence RI Fire 154.370
43. Raynham Police Input 486.325
44. Raynham Police 483.325
45. Raynham Fire 453.900
46. Sharon Police 483.1375
47. Sharon Fire 483.3375
48. Somerset Police 482.3375
49. Somerset Fire 453.100
50. Taunton Police 483.062
51. Taunton Police Channel 2 482.512
52. Taunton Fire 453.700
53. West Bridgewater Police 482.6125
54. West Bridgewater Fire 453.387
>>>Utilities / Hospitals 
55. Atlantic Transit W Bridgewater 484.7125
56. Bay State Gas Company 153.590
57. Bay State Gas Company 153.635
58. Brockton Highway Dept 453.325
59. Countywide EMS MED 8 463.175
60. Easton School Dept 155.205
61. Industrial Communications W Bwater 937.5125
62. Industrial Communications W Bwater 937.587
63. Industrial Wireless Technology 461.525
64. Industrial Wireless Technology 935.575
65. Med 1 463.000
66. MBTA 160.695
67. MBTA 161.490
68. Morton Hospital 155.335
69. STAT Ambulance Service 155.175
70. Saint Joseph Community Inc. 935.150
71. Town Taxi – New Bedford 152.450
>>>Massachusetts State Police
72. MA State PD Troop A 857.712 
73. MA State PD Troop A 856.712 
74. MA State PD Troop D 858.362 
>>>Unknown Frequencies 
75. 482.162 
76. 494.312 
77. 154.130 FD Engine 3 ?
78. 471.087 Boston PD ?
>>>TEST Frequencies
79. Canton Police 471.3550
80. Canton Fire 453.5250
81. Halifax /Hanson Police 482.7875
82. Halifax Fire 453.1875
83. Hanson Fire 483.5500
84. Lakeville Police 482.4875
85. Lakeville Fire 460.1625
88. Mansfield Fire 453.8375
90. N Attleboro Fire 453.5125
91. Norfolk Police 851.3875
92. Norfolk Fire 453.1750
94. Plainville Fire 483.3750
95. Plympton Police 482.4625
96. Plympton Fire 453.4125
97. Randolph Police 471.4375
98. Randolph Fire 483.6625
100. Rehoboth Fire 470.450
101. Rockland Police 453.7375
102. Rockland Fire 482.6750
102. Stoughton Police 471.6625
103. Stoughton Fire 453.0250
104. Swansea Police 482.3375
105. Swansea fire 460.5875
106. Walpole Police 471.5875
107. Walpole Fire 460.5750
108. Whitman Police 482.3125
109. Whitman Fire 472.4000
110. Wrentham Police 482.5000
111. Wrentham Fire 453.2625


----------



## PearlOnyx

I have a 1000 channel set up in Excel format, for the North Shore and Boston area. If anyone is interested, I'll try to email it to you as an attachment. Be forewarned that I am lazy and it will take me a while to remember to do it. :wink:


----------



## tomahawk

These two sites are by far the most comprehensive I have found...

*New England Frequencies*
http://www.rfwiz.com/Frequencies/NewEngland/NewEngland.htm

*Massachusetts State Police*
http://lynx.dac.neu.edu/s/stjohnso/ematrunk/msp/msp.html

-Mike


----------



## q5_po

Hanover PD NEW freq: 483.6250
Halifax PD has a new freq as well, I'll post it when I find it.


----------



## GMACK24

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/sme2/files/
added my new updated PD and FD list there along with the

PL codes :0)


----------



## WestfieldExplorer019

Granby Police (for a small town there is quite a bit of good action including cows in the roadway)
155.2500
Holyoke Police (loads of action from a fairly large city)
159.2100
Springfield Police (non-stop action from a giant city with a very small police force)
460.1000
Westfield Police (nothing to say)
859.9375


----------



## Guest

PearlOnyx said:


> I have a 1000 channel set up in Excel format, for the North Shore and Boston area. If anyone is interested, I'll try to email it to you as an attachment. Be forewarned that I am lazy and it will take me a while to remember to do it.


I would like to get your Excel scanner list for the North Shore and boston. My email is [email protected]


----------



## creeperjeep

http://www.scancapecod.us


----------



## Crvtte65

Just so you know, the post you are referring to is from 2004. You'd get better results by PM'ing Pearl.



bamphbv said:


> I would like to get your Excel scanner list for the North Shore and boston. My email is [email protected]


----------



## PearlOnyx

Crvette,

Thank you, I was away on vacation and didn't get a chance to respond.

As far as anyone who has PM'ed me looking for MA scanner frequencies, I no longer live in Massachusetts and do not have those lists any longer. Sorry! =)


----------

